# Dark Disciples July 2011.



## Viscount Vash

* Dark Disciples July 2011 *









Welcome to July's Dark Disciples, well they are nearly on time again.

The July Disciples are:-

*Thread Starters*

scscofield 41 
*Doelago* 38 
*Words_of_Truth* 32 
*Viscount Vash* 25 
*Bane_of_Kings* 21 
*Boc* 21 
*Marneus Calgar* 20 
*OrkByTheGraceOfGork* 19 
*ChaosDefilerofUlthua...* 17 
Dicrel Seijin 17 
kiro the avenger! 17 
*ThatOtherGuy* 17 
*D-A-C* 16 
kickboxerdog 15 
Tymax 15 

*Posters*

*Maidel* 611 
Masked Jackal 590 
*KhainiteAssassin* 582 
*Shandathe* 514


Once again it is good to see that along with the regulars for this title we have some new fresh faces to give the Award to as well as the funky green Username. 

Welcome to those that have become Dark Disciples for the first time, well done and we hope you enjoy ad free browsing and a bit of banter in the hidden areas!




> *What Does It Mean?*
> Being a Dark Disciple means you're a stand out poster. You get access to some of the features our supporters enjoy and some new hidden ones, get a cool new award and a month (or more) of standing out in the crowd.
> 
> *So - how do you become a Dark Disciple?*
> Simple, all you need to do is post 500 times or start 15 or more threads in a month. It really couldn't be easier and serves primarily as a means for me to say a big THANK-YOU.
> *
> When Do You Get It?*
> We have a great feature on Heresy called the Member Stats With it I can see exactly who's been active, posting loads and starting plenty of discussions. It's simple, at the end of every month I'll check the list and make the promotions/relegations - manually! :shok:
> 
> *How Long Does it Last?*
> Dark Disciple awards are handed out at the start of every month, if you continually qualify with a healthy post and thread count you keep the title. If you don't reach the grade the title is removed.
> 
> *What Do I Get?*
> Fuck all. What do you think this is? A profitable business? Actually you get the honour of being a contributing member of the Heresy Online forum. Plus you get a little bit of Kudos and this medal thingy to stick on your postbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus we'll give you access to the Endgame forums [supporter forums] for the duration of your Discipleship.
> 
> *Do I Get To Meet Horus?*
> Horus is dead. But I'll introduce you to Khorne once he's finished the chores I gave him.
> 
> So in brief.
> 
> Post 500 times or start 15 threads in a month and you'll get...
> 
> A shiny award.
> A few of the supporter perks.
> A thank you from me.
> Plus you get to meet Khorne! ​


The Dark Disciples Award and User Group will be taking a bit of a rest for a as yet undetermined time.

*
It will be back when it is needed most, but with some minor adjustments.:wink: 
Viscount Vash*


----------



## Djinn24

Grats everyone, I wonder what the adjustments are going to be


----------



## Maidel

Viscount Vash said:


> Welcome to those that have become Dark Disciples for the first time, well done and we hope you enjoy ad free browsing and a bit of banter in the hidden areas!


 
Ad free????

Ive got some bloody interresting 'information' bulletins then. 

Thought that was subcription only?



PS - congrats all - 41 threads! wow...


----------



## Boc

Free heresy thongs, imo


----------



## Masked Jackal

Hmm, wondering what these new changes will be.. Perhaps sexy bits?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Maidel said:


> Ad free????
> 
> Ive got some bloody interresting 'information' bulletins then.
> 
> Thought that was subcription only?
> 
> 
> 
> PS - congrats all - 41 threads! wow...


yeah i agree, we still get ads!

edit: also, wheres my Medal? i havnt gotten one yet and this is my second DD month!


----------



## Djinn24

Yeah Vash, when I made DD and subscriber I actually had a crap load of ads.


----------



## Viscount Vash

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yeah i agree, we still get ads!
> 
> edit: also, wheres my Medal? i havnt gotten one yet and this is my second DD month!



Sorted,
sorry bout that.




djinn24 said:


> Yeah Vash, when I made DD and subscriber I actually had a crap load of ads.


No one ever met Khorne either, it would fall under Jezlad's department.

Six months and nobody has pulled us up on it until I say we are stopping them for a while.:laugh:

I will ask the guvnor about it when I sort out the other things with DD.


----------



## Maidel

Viscount Vash said:


> Six months and nobody has pulled us up on it until I say we are stopping them for a while.:laugh:


I dont think we knew that was a perk 


PS - does that mean I will remain a DD indefinately until they are re-started, or will it expire at the end of the month?


----------



## Djinn24

I mentioned it a while back but it was never that big of a deal, I do not subscribe to get rid of the ads, I do it for the extra in box space and to support the site.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

I post alot to piss people off to keep the box space I have XD


----------



## Viscount Vash

Maidel said:


> PS - does that mean I will remain a DD indefinately until they are re-started, or will it expire at the end of the month?


Fraid not, 
they will expire at the end of the month.



djinn24 said:


> I mentioned it a while back but it was never that big of a deal, I do not subscribe to get rid of the ads, I do it for the extra in box space and to support the site.


Pop a thread in the Technical Help section chap.

It's something that needs sorting and that will be the best place.


----------



## Maidel

Viscount Vash said:


> Fraid not,
> they will expire at the end of the month.


 
*&%$


Well, looks like no more 500 post freeloading for me then :shok:


----------



## Doelago

Viscount Vash said:


> No one ever met Khorne either, it would fall under Jezlad's department.


Did you bloody have to remind me? Where is the blood god, I demand to meet him. Nao.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Viscount Vash said:


> Fraid not,
> they will expire at the end of the month.


aww  I was looking forward to being a DD for a long while.

guess we dont need to flame and spam this month XD


----------



## Maidel

KhainiteAssassin said:


> guess we dont need to flame and spam this month XD


Im not witty enough to flame well, and I dont spam.

I just make lots of well though out and valid posts.



Just like this one. :biggrin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Maidel said:


> Im not witty enough to flame well, and I dont spam.
> 
> I just make lots of well though out and valid posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like this one. :biggrin:


LIES AND SLANDER! i say, LIES AND SLANDER!


----------



## Maidel

KhainiteAssassin said:


> LIES AND SLANDER! i say, LIES AND SLANDER!


Well, it might be lies, but I dont think its actually possible to slander myself, and seeing as how I didnt mention anyone else in the post, it would be rather difficult to slander anyone.

Not to mention slander is verbal and when its in written form its libel. :sarcastichand:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Maidel said:


> Well, it might be lies, but I dont think its actually possible to slander myself, and seeing as how I didnt mention anyone else in the post, it would be rather difficult to slander anyone.
> 
> Not to mention slander is verbal and when its in written form its libel. :sarcastichand:


the phrase might be a tad misused but the point stands


----------



## Maidel

KhainiteAssassin said:


> but the point stands


Yup - the point is well made.


Doesnt change the fact you didnt know the difference between libel and slander. 


And I think we should cease derailing this thread :shok:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Maidel said:


> Yup - the point is well made.
> 
> 
> Doesnt change the fact you didnt know the difference between libel and slander.
> 
> 
> And I think we should cease derailing this thread :shok:


I know the difference, but LIES AND LIBEL does not sound as cool


----------



## Maidel

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I know the difference, but LIES AND LIBEL does not sound as cool


No - but it would be correct.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Maidel said:


> No - but it would be correct.


being cool sounding > being correct sometimes, Maidel lol


----------



## Maidel

KhainiteAssassin said:


> being cool sounding > being correct sometimes, Maidel lol


But that describes me perfectly.

I have never cared about being 'cool' (hell we all play wargames - do any of us care about that?) - but I have always cared about being right.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Maidel said:


> And I think we should cease derailing this thread :shok:



*Make it so.*


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Woo!

Congrats guys!


----------



## MidnightKid333

well, i didnt make it! not a problem, i have this other awesome medal to make up for it!

Mwahahahaha!!

btw, 400 posts!! =D


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Congrats to those that got it. 

I'm just trying to figure out what I posted to get this time....


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Dammit, missed out again....
Well done to everyone else


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan

Congratulations all repeat offenders (like myself) and all the rings who made it this time


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Lucky I chose this month to start spa... Posting.


----------



## TheReverend

congrats guys. I never made it, but that's because I run out of useful things to say :grin:


----------



## Serpion5

TheReverend said:


> congrats guys. I never made it, but that's because I run out of useful things to say :grin:


Well to be honest, half the people with the award never said anything useful either.  

I did, of course. :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> I did, of course. :biggrin:


Like hell you did. 

Seems that my access to the end game ends here... Will miss you guys. :cray:


----------



## Serpion5

Doelago said:


> Like hell you did.
> 
> Seems that my access to the end game ends here... Will miss you guys. :cray:


Get yourself a bloody card already!


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan

Well down everybody


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Grats all, I feel naked without my green name though


----------



## Viscount Vash

This season *Pale Blue* is the new *Green*.


----------



## Masked Jackal

=( I felt all pretty before.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Im sad now, you guys had to take away our larger PM space.  that was the only reason I strived for DD, save for the cool green name too.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Ah so that's why all of sudden my inbox was full.


----------

